# Ralink rt2860, kernel panic with wpa_supplicant [SOLVED]

## just-paja

Hi,

last two days, I've been trying to make drivers for Ralink rt2860 working on x86_64 Gentoo, but no real success. Everytime I try to connect to WPA protected wifi (through wicd) I get to kernel panic. (would have posted log if I knew how to get it) .. Anyway, I've been googling around the internet.

Things that I've found and done:

Sabayon overlay - ralink-rt2860-firmware

Failed at first, because of 404 error, but I found file with same name at ralinktech.com, and installed. I guess, this is necessary step

Testing original drivers

There are two of them, 01/29/2010 and 01/15/2010. Neither of them works.

Testing these drivers on other kernel versions

2.6.33 - compile fails

2.6.32-r7, 2.6.31-r6, 2.6.30-r9 - compiles ok, but gives kernel panic when using wpa_supplicant (through wicd ui)

In the end, I was trying to use some older ebuilds I found on bugzilla, but they weren't much of a use. (404)

Any ideas? .. please?  :Smile: Last edited by just-paja on Thu Mar 11, 2010 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## just-paja

Sorry for being stupid, I overlooked that the driver I'm looking for is in Staging drivers since 2.6.29   :Laughing: 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Rt2860sta

----------

